# For The Roachman (and everyone else)



## Chewbecca (Feb 14, 2010)

Nothing you haven't seen before, but I just thought I'd share.
Female Blaptica dubia.
I don't dare touch these things, but my husband will handle them. I snapped these back in November.












I don't know how anyone can touch these things and NOT scream their heads off and not want to itch and claw at themselves where the bug touched them, but some obviously are ok touching them.

I think it's a TOTAL sensory/tactile thing for me, but the thought of touching one just freaks me out so BADLY.
And I KNOW they won't hurt me. I'm not afraid of them like that. It's a fear of feel, I think.

BLAH.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 14, 2010)

I so second the motion...bleh! Pretty pictures tho...


----------



## terryo (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm starting to like these guys. They have pretty markings.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 14, 2010)

Does anyone else remember the movie "Mimic"?


----------



## Tom (Feb 14, 2010)

Very cool. Thanks! I think some of our other forum members are starting to get a little bit desensitized. Did you see the ones of my little girl with the peppered roach? She's got no fear whatsoever, but she's starting to notice people's horrified reactions. I showed some of mine to Cory (Spikethebest) today. He politely listened to my enthusiastic ranting, but didn't ask to hold one.


----------



## Chewbecca (Feb 15, 2010)

I saw those pictures of your daughter, but I was in a hurry and didn't get a chance to reply.
I admit, the pics made me squeamish, but I think it's FABULOUS that your daughter has no fear of your roaches.
Personally, my fear of bugs has carried over into my adult life from my childhood.
I have 4 older brothers, and I'm the youngest and only girl, so I was pretty much tortured as a child when it came to bugs.


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 15, 2010)

Roachman26 said:


> Very cool. Thanks! I think some of our other forum members are starting to get a little bit desensitized. Did you see the ones of my little girl with the peppered roach? She's got no fear whatsoever, but she's starting to notice people's horrified reactions. I showed some of mine to Cory (Spikethebest) today. He politely listened to my enthusiastic ranting, but didn't ask to hold one.




i loved seeing them all. isnt this the species that is your daughter's favorite?

and no, i dont want to touch them at all, i will just stick with holding tortoises!


----------



## t_mclellan (Feb 16, 2010)

This is great!
I remember "Mimic"!
Dose anyone remember the movie "Joe's apartment"?
I was a "Set Dresser" on that one.
Lots of those "Hollywood" Roaches!
We had to evict the local roaches & make the set (a burned out apartment).) acceptable for those guys! Something in their contract about clean filth, I think.
I like roaches & find them fascinating, The wife, Not so much!


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 17, 2010)

Very cool looking! I would love to hold one! I've never been afraid of insects, or any kind of creature really. I held a millipede at a reptile expo once while everyone around me was screaming


----------

